# What mileage you getting out of your tyres?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just purely out of curiosity really, 

How many miles do you get from your tyres?

Yesterday I had all 4 tyres replaced. Looking through my box of invoices I found that I had my fronts last replaced on 
20-1-14 and they've done 37,523 miles (continental uhp's 285/35/22). With wear at 1,1.6,1.6 (outside inwards) 
The rears (same make and size as fronts)I had replaced on 7-5-14 and they done 34,612 miles. But to be honest both rears had 3,3,3mm across the tyre left, but I accidentally drove 1 when it was deflated and caused cracking in the sidewalls hence for the need to replace it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Just purely out of curiosity really,
> 
> How many miles do you get from your tyres?


Not as many as I used to 

Think the last set on the A5 I had was about 18,500m fronts needed changing, I swapped all 4 as the backs had suffered with the saw tooth effect on the treads and made an awful noise - these were factory fit Dunlops as well, which I didn't like.

Can remember from one of my first cars getting around 55,000m before they needed changing


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

from what I gather, I should get 20,000 miles out of my Michelin Cup sport tyers, only another 16,000 miles to go,Id better start saving now as these tyers go for nearly £300 each :doublesho


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Front left 900 miles :angry: brand new Clio ****ing nail in the side wall lol!

I'm hoping to get around 20k miles on the Clio. 

My twingo is on 23500 and still no need to replace yet. I'm sure they have conti's on also. I will need to however replace the rears on this one first being rear engine & RWD


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I've got Michelin Primacy 3 tyres on my car, which where on it from new, the cars done just a touch over 9k miles and the fronts are in need of changing! Really disappointed in them tbh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> from what I gather, I should get 20,000 miles out of my Michelin Cup sport tyers, only another 16,000 miles to go,Id better start saving now as these tyers go for nearly £300 each :doublesho
> 
> View attachment 52050


Yikes, I was offered conti contact 6's as a replacement as they don't do the uhp's anymore, but after reading the reviews and most guys needing them replaced after 12k miles and @£280 ea, I couldn't warrant the expense. I need longevity more than super sticky.lol

I had originally decided on a set of Toyo Proxes, @£158 ea but there were many conflicting reviews so was a bit hesitant, and the ratings for wet grip (e) and fuel efficiency (f) and 76db noise wasn't exactly inspiring. So I went for another recommendation presented to me, and after a wee bit of research reading reviews etc I actually bought Nexen Rodians HP's (not to be confused with HT's). There ratings wet grip (B) and fuel efficiency (C) and quieter at 74db, and at only £110 delivered and fitted each I can't grumble. Even the tyre fitters came up and presented me with a new product they had in, which was gloss black wheel weights.

Just for reference my conti uhp's were rated wet grip (A) efficentcy (E) 76db the same as conti contact 6.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I only use budget tyres. Mondeo I could get 30k plus out of the fronts and rears well over that. Have an Insignia now and get only about 20k out of fronts, they wear on the outside despite tracking being ok!!
Suppose I should be happy with that but after Mondeo doing so well it's slightly annoying!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric on my 3 series, and have 24k on them. Currently there's 6mm on all 4. 

I have to admit though that I use winter wheels and tyres, usually for around 3 or 4 months of the year; start of December to the end of February/March.

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Let's just say mine don't get replaced due to age 

Rears wear very evenly and well considering rear wheel drive.

Fronts wear on the outer edge.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

It's hard to gauge wear as I switch them from front to back once they get worn. But I'd get around 16k mls out of the oem Bridgestones on the front.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I must be doing something wrong. 

Car has 19,000 miles, 4 years old, winter tyres are on for 3 months a year, and there is only 3mm tread left on the summer tyres.

Its a Golf and only has gentle use and low speeds.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

JayMac said:


> I've got Michelin Primacy 3 tyres on my car, which where on it from new, the cars done just a touch over 9k miles and the fronts are in need of changing! Really disappointed in them tbh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's bad, what are you driving ?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Changed mine at 26k - was on 1.6mm at that point. Not too bad for a 2 tonne vehicle TBH

Ive always found that town driving is much worse for wear than motorway driving. My wifes' car is regularly driven in town, its on 4mm after 14k miles!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

In my dreams &#55357;&#56837;
Ford Smax 2l TDci
Hankook Kinergy did 14k front, Pirelli P7 Cinturato currently 4mm after 8k
Rear were Autogrip did 22k from 7mm.

Heavy front wheel drive car. OC did say expect annual front tyre change.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Taxboy said:


> That's bad, what are you driving ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


A T2 V40 R-Design, the wife uses the car mostly and it's never driven hard, so very strange the tyres have worn so quickly! The ones on the back are like new!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

JayMac said:


> A T2 V40 R-Design, the wife uses the car mostly and it's never driven hard, so very strange the tyres have worn so quickly! The ones on the back are like new!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting I've got these on the rear of my BMW 520D with about 9k on them and they look like new. I think that's why it's difficult to recommend tyres as they seem to perform differently on different makes

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

My front two are on 4mm and I have done 38,000 miles. Goodyear tyres on an X-Trail


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

JayMac said:


> I've got Michelin Primacy 3 tyres on my car, which where on it from new, the cars done just a touch over 9k miles and the fronts are in need of changing! Really disappointed in them tbh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat as you. I have Michelin Primacy 3's on my car too. Its done 17k miles now and they are starting to look like they need replacing. 
This is a Volvo V40 front wheel drive car.

On my old 1 Series (Rear wheel drive) i had Bridgestones and had done 30k and the rears still had a little bit of life in them still.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Astra J vxr Michelin PSS 1st set 8,000 miles 200.00 per corner 
2nd set done 11,000 miles 5 mm left.
mac


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Last set on the e-class e300, fronts about 60,000, rears about 45,000.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

On my Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition my Uniroyal Rainsport 3's lasted around 7000 miles and had around 3mm left when I traded it in the other week. Although those miles were a heck of alot fun in the wet 

New car came fitted with some 'Riken Sporty' tyres, I kid you not that's the name of them, and they will be going soon. As they are hopeless in the wet 

James.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

JayMac said:


> I've got Michelin Primacy 3 tyres on my car, which where on it from new, the cars done just a touch over 9k miles and the fronts are in need of changing! Really disappointed in them tbh!


That's really bad, I would be disappointed with that too.

I haven't had any Michelins for a few years, but the last ones I had were factory fitted to an MG ZR 120 registered in 2003 - the original Pilot Primacy. I had it from 15 months/9k miles. I switched them between front and back to even out the wear, and changed them (when they got down to around 2mm) at a little over 40k miles, which I thought was reasonably good.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Mugwump said:


> That's really bad, I would be disappointed with that too.
> 
> I haven't had any Michelins for a few years, but the last ones I had were factory fitted to an MG ZR 120 registered in 2003 - the original Pilot Primacy. I had it from 15 months/9k miles. I switched them between front and back to even out the wear, and changed them (when they got down to around 2mm) at a little over 40k miles, which I thought was reasonably good.


Yea they're brutal! I might go for pilot sport 3s next, but open to suggestions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JayMac said:


> Yea they're brutal! I might go for pilot sport 3s next, but open to suggestions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pilot Sport 4's if you can, much improved and very good tyre - transformed my previous A5


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Pilot Sport 4's if you can, much improved and very good tyre - transformed my previous A5


Cheers mate, I'll look into these, I'd rather be recommended something rather than try something blind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JayMac said:


> Cheers mate, I'll look into these, I'd rather be recommended something rather than try something blind!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made the world of difference to my car...

Worth noting, that the PS4 is not an upgrade / direct replacement of the PS3, it is a new tyre with the new technology that is more of a direct replacement of the PS2, whereas the PS3 was an upgrade of one of their other tyres (PE I think).

Another option is their new Cros Climate tyres - which are their brand new tyre with new technology, put a full set on father in laws Saab last year, all I can say is it was not the same car, his MPG improved and grip was significantly improved especially in the wet and it was a much nicer car to drive...


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Just switched to the the cross climates on my little 208. The original Michelin energy savers lasted 30k with mixed driving and road surfaces. I accelerate hard just to get the thing moving when joining all the roundabouts and tight junctions on my commute.
Really like the cross climates so far ( about 2000 miles on them now). Big downside is that I pick up a lot of chipping which get stuck in the tread pattern and they stay in my ages. They love "resurfacing" the roads around here at this time of year. Must be great for bikers and cyclists!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

RedUntilDead said:


> Just switched to the the cross climates on my little 208. The original Michelin energy savers lasted 30k with mixed driving and road surfaces. I accelerate hard just to get the thing moving when joining all the roundabouts and tight junctions on my commute.
> Really like the cross climates so far ( about 2000 miles on them now). Big downside is that I pick up a lot of chipping which get stuck in the tread pattern and they stay in my ages. They love "resurfacing" the roads around here at this time of year. Must be great for bikers and cyclists!


We're they much more expensive the cross climates?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Paul04 said:


> We're they much more expensive the cross climates?


Really depends on the tyre, but slightly more expensive than the PS3's - just got a quote for my neighbour's Juke that runs 215/55/17 tyres

PS3 - £120 each 
Cros-Clim £134 each

Whereas I think on father in laws new (to him) Peugeot 308, the difference is minimal...


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just went through a set of rears in one year/15k miles, fun times don't really understand how that's happened


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Between 7-10K on the front nowadays, much better than the 3-4k I used to get years ago from a RWD..


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

G.P said:


> Between 7-10K on the front nowadays, much better than the 3-4k I used to get years ago from a RWD..


What car and what tyre?:tumbleweed:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

About 25-30k on Nexen's but got about the same out of a set of Dunlop Sportmaxx. Both better than the 3k I got from a set for Toyo Proxes.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Mine have about a mil left @ 18,000 on the rears (where most of the power goes - BMW X-Drive), and they've been driven pretty hard.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Made the world of difference to my car...
> 
> Worth noting, that the PS4 is not an upgrade / direct replacement of the PS3, it is a new tyre with the new technology that is more of a direct replacement of the PS2, whereas the PS3 was an upgrade of one of their other tyres (PE I think).
> 
> Another option is their new Cros Climate tyres - which are their brand new tyre with new technology, put a full set on father in laws Saab last year, all I can say is it was not the same car, his MPG improved and grip was significantly improved especially in the wet and it was a much nicer car to drive...


I'll check both out, cheers mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Paul04 said:


> We're they much more expensive the cross climates?


For my size, cost was pretty much the same. Think I paid £67 each fully fitted. Size is 185/65/15 can't remember speed rating


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Let's just say mine don't get replaced due to age
> 
> Rears wear very evenly and well considering rear wheel drive.
> 
> Fronts wear on the outer edge.


Rear wheel drive is better for tyre wear as it balances things up. FWD the front tyres take a pound as they do everything.



JayMac said:


> I've got Michelin Primacy 3 tyres on my car, which where on it from new, the cars done just a touch over 9k miles and the fronts are in need of changing! Really disappointed in them tbh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had Primacy on a previous car. I also found tyre wear very bad and they were not a very good tyre either.

I'm up to 24,500 on the M235i and still on the original Michelin Pilot Super Sports. The rears won't have too much longer to go and the outside edge of the fronts do look worn. Still plenty in the middle. I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> What car and what tyre?:tumbleweed:


Diesel Leon, so a heavy front end. 7k from some P-Zero's no doubt as they lacked grip they were struggling all the time and between 9-10k Yoko's..


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

So I rang around a few places and ordered Pilot Sport 4s to be fitted, best price I got was from Kwik-Fit! Looking forward to the PS4s and getting rid of the Primacys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cretop (Jun 22, 2017)

JayMac said:


> I've got Michelin Primacy 3 tyres on my car, which where on it from new, the cars done just a touch over 9k miles and the fronts are in need of changing! Really disappointed in them tbh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put Michelin Primacy 3 on my previous car (2010 Accord Diesel Saloon) and they were at approx 3mm when I sold 31,000 miles later. I did a swap front to back at approx 15k miles mark.

When I put them on, the car had a paradigm shift in handling braking etc and the whole experience with Michelin was extremely good.

I also put Primacy 3 on a 525d before that and while Bridgestone would give me 8-10k on rears, Michelin was going solid after about 20k miles but had to part ways with the car at that point.

Can you check your car geometry and tyre pressures to be sure? I would also write to Michelin because these are not cheap tyres - rem you paid for them as a part of the car.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

cretop said:


> I put Michelin Primacy 3 on my previous car (2010 Accord Diesel Saloon) and they were at approx 3mm when I sold 31,000 miles later. I did a swap front to back at approx 15k miles mark.
> 
> When I put them on, the car had a paradigm shift in handling braking etc and the whole experience with Michelin was extremely good.
> 
> ...


I changed them a few weeks back for pilot sport 4s, I also had a look on the v40 forum and most people on there seem to have similar experiences to me with primacy 3s on their v40s. I checked my tyre pressure around about every month and when I got the wheels aligned after getting the new tyres the only one that was out was the rear driver side, which may have sped up them degrading. Good idea about writing to them, wish I had have done that before I got rid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Most I've ever got out of a set of tyres was 150,000 from Michelin Agilis on one of my work trucks (2010 Iveco Daily). It's a specially extended wheelbase truck with a 6.5m bed and it's often fully laden on the rear.

Totally different scenario to your performance cars etc, but still mightily impressive.

On any of my cars, vans and truck I never skimp on tyres whether it's a brand new performance car or a cheap runabout. They're the only part of the vehicle that is in contact with the road at the end of the day, so they are critical!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I just replaced my tyres on my M235i today. The rears were nearing the limit and the fronts were worn on the outer shoulder. 

I'm just shy of 28,000 miles. 

Surprisingly I went with Kwik Fit for tyres. Michelin Pilot Supersports were cheaper online with them than ordering from any of the cheap online suppliers without fitting. 

They even had the proper star marked BMW tyres as well as the standard version. They also had a nice new tyre machine and didn't mark my wheels. I'm happy.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I just replaced my tyres on my M235i today. The rears were nearing the limit and the fronts were worn on the outer shoulder.
> 
> I'm just shy of 28,000 miles.
> 
> ...


You have done well - my M135i is getting near the time to change on the rears (Michelin Pilots Supersports) at 14.5k - did not think I have driven it particularly hard but I maybe wrong


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I just replaced my tyres on my M235i today. The rears were nearing the limit and the fronts were worn on the outer shoulder.
> 
> I'm just shy of 28,000 miles.
> 
> ...


As much as Kwik Fit have a bad name, I went for Kwik Fit mobile tyres which was cheaper than in shop and much cheaper than anywhere else for my sons car.

Fitter was a top bloke, told him to take care as the wheels were refurbed and no scratches or marks at all. Used a torque wrench as well rather than the pneumatic air gun

Oh, the rear tyres were 56k/ 10 years old and on 4.8mm. They were changed due to age and cracking rather than anything else.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I drive a VW Golf.

Replaced the rear ones at 45,000 miles due to a puncture and they were down to 3mm.

I had Cross Climate tyres on the front - had them taken off as the traction control system kept tripping and the car ' under steered / lost grip in wet weather as they wore. They were fine with full tread but were down to 4mm by the time I dumped them.

I reckon I get 25,000 miles out of the front.

I do a lot of "Advanced Driving" so am not kind to my tyres though!


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

That's strange  I done Michelin pilots (2full sets ) on a 5series and got 40k a set


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Astra J vxr pilot super sport max 8,000 miles on front , semi slick , unbelievable grip.
BMW 340i mps4s have done 11,000 miles so far on all 4 wheels (RFT'S ditched at 5,000 miles)* rated for BMW low road noise , good turn in and plenty of traction , will see how long they last.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

About 8000 miles from Michelin Pilot 4s. They were brilliant when new, but they went off when they were worn.


----------

